# Self Storage Velez Malaga area



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I am a regular browser on here as my husband and I are intending to move over around April next year - so this year I will be busy organising etc. Planning to rent our house in UK and rent in Spain for first year at least - but would rather take an unfurnished rental if possible. Seems though that most rentals are furnished, so if that is our only option, is there a self-storage company around the Velez Malaga area, as we will probably end up within a 20 minute drive of there at least.
PS. we will have a guaranteed income (work pensions) - so will not be looking for work
Thanks for your help


----------

